# A Colt Government Model that has been there.



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This old Colt, #8579 was one of the pistols sold to the Canadian Government in 1914. It went to France with the owners uncle in the Royal Winnipeg Rifles in WW I, and was carried by the owner with the 5Th Canadian Armoured Division during WW II!

The owner is a retired college professor in central Oregon and is now 80 years old. I am waiting for detailed information so I can use it in a display.

A Colt that has smelled the cordite in two wars!!

My kinda gun!!!!!



















The holster...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice! :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

I see you have obtained yet another nice piece of history. If your collection could talk. I bet it would tell some great stories ... Congrats, very nice... rayer:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*holster*

Wow! If you can document that the holster was along for the ride(s), then the holster is probably worth more than the gun! Steel lasts a long time, but there aren't that many fabric holsters around.

What do you know about the holster? Is it the correct style for either WWI or WWII? Any markings that indicate that it accompanied the gun on its adventures? Or was it just something somebody picked up at a gun show many years afterward?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Great fine..*

:smt023 Mr Holbrook I don't know how you do it but please keep doing it. Please shows us your display when you get it done. I for one will be looking forward to it. :smt023 :smt023


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

Wow!! If that piece could talk.

Mike


----------



## tjq (Nov 21, 2006)

Mr. Holbrook,

What a wonderful piece of history for the 1911. I sincerely hope you find the answers and that holster is most likely a valuable addition to your collection.

V/R
Tom


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> :smt023 Mr Holbrook I don't know how you do it but please keep doing it. Please shows us your display when you get it done. I for one will be looking forward to it. :smt023 :smt023


ditto


----------



## wetidlerjr (Oct 14, 2006)

tjq said:


> Mr. Holbrook,
> 
> What a wonderful piece of history for the 1911. I sincerely hope you find the answers and that holster is most likely a valuable addition to *your collection*.
> 
> ...


I think in Mr. Holbrook's first post it said the owner was an 80 year old former college professor.


----------

